# I might be Getting out of Piranhas for a while



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Im thinking need a break from ps..i've kept them for the last three years with little in between and it's time for something new. Im thinking solo pred preferably something low maintenance and doesnt grow super slow. Im thinking some sort of wolf fish but i know there are so many cool predetors that i cant think of right now, any suggestions? Its got a 75 gallon to live in.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My first thought was a Fahaka puffer. They're personable, predatory, fairly fast-growing, and somewhat unique. The only downside is that it may eventually outgrow a 75 gallon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grow out a nice Red Devil.....You would have loads of fun with it.....


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Grow out a big male Flowerhorn.

They're kinda like a mystery, what It'll really look like when it grows out.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are in the same situation I was. I wanted to get out of P's for soem different fish. Are Snakeheads illegal there? I would go 2-3 Red Hi Fin Wolf Fish, Sabretooth Tetra(have to feed live though and will outgrow a 75 but would take a long time). Those are the only ones I can think of that are Predators. Man with more than one Hi Fin the feedings are badass!! They grab sh*t form every which way and rip it apart!! I personnally do not consider Cichlids predators.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your in canada! snakehead for sure


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah man if you can get some Snakeheads, you will love them!!! By far my favorite fish. Some Gachua or Bleheri!! Man i love my Gachua as they are not skittish, will eat out of your hand, and are real interactive!! Plus they are easy to breed and since they are legal in Canada you could sell some fry. You could easily put 5-6 in a 75 for life!! They are super low maintenence!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

get a snakehead!!!Or a deadly Loch Ness monster that only feeds on virgins,I gotta great line on bulk food ordering!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

African lungfish are cool too. I've had a few 3' protopterus aetheopicus and they would eat ANYTHING you put in the tank!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i agree, snakeheaD. If it wasn't illegal around here I'd get one.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I would stick with exotics/rare fish for the 75g. Dont jump into something "normal".


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^Not to many exotic rare predators that will fit in a 75 IMO.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Snakeheads are illegal in ontario the only province that bans em i think

So this is what im thinkin
Hi Fin wolfs are nice but dont get that big and i hate having them in groups cause they tear the sh*t outta each other

A solo Piraya could be an option..Never kept one before but its a piranha and im trying for something diff.

Vampire Fish or Hoplias are the most appealing ideas to me right now but i heard paraya do not live long in captivity.

Thoughts and suggestions please


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The common wolfs are pretty boring. If you had some fish that will swim in there with them they are cool editions but mine just sit there all day and do nothing. I think a Hydrolycus Tatauia would be awesome. It would live in a 75 for a long time if not life. Here is a read on Vampire Tetras!
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=183738


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You might enjoy raising a little Green Terror. They are really great fish.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd go with something interesting an interactive such as some type of pufferfish, maybe some mudskippers. I've had the same problerm the last few years i got outta the hobby because i had trouble fidning something i liked and i recently got some mudskippers and love them. They definatly have a personality. Puffers were funny too very curious.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

**Sentence removed**. Oh and a fakaka puffer or an mbu puffer would be cool they have great personality


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Snakeheads are illegal in ontario the only province that bans em i think
> 
> So this is what im thinkin
> Hi Fin wolfs are nice but dont get that big and i hate having them in groups cause they tear the sh*t outta each other
> ...


Alberta does ban them as well but can get them easy,I'll see if my bro can ship ya some if yer intrestred


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah try the saber tooth, that would be a fun and interesting fish to keep.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was thinking a paraya and a motoro









I would upgrade to a 125 after a while. I might do that soon. If you guys think that a stingray can live in a 75 for a few months? I might do it this weekend.

Im thinking motoro...my lfs has a blue one for a hundred bucks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I've decided on a blue motoro and red tail paraya...sound good?

id be going bare tank... so it would be easier to clean.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah a motoro could live in a 75g for some months. Depends on how everything goes, but around 6 months.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

proper! If my manny sells fast i should have a motoro in it by the end of the weekend









Just gotta get out and find a paraya


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

The motoro will eventually need something wider, at least 24". I keep two motoro's in a 75 for four years, so it will work, they just deserved something wider. Definately a very cool fish if you have never kept one before though.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Motoro's grow HUGE... To start off with rays, i'd get one or two Reticulated rays (tea cup). Those only get 17'' in diameter....


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I would stick with a motoro if you get into rays. I have had both retics and motoros. The retics aren't as hardy as the motoros are. Retics are much more finicky eaters and are just plain harder to keep. Important thing is, like with any fish, that you choose a reputable dealer. If your LFS is good, and the ray is active and eating well, go for it. $100 is a decent price for a healthy motoro.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well good luck, let us know. I bet its exciting, I know the feeling. It may be hard to find a saber tooth, well maybe not over there.. You can order them if you cant find any.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Im thinking need a break from ps..i've kept them for the last three years with little in between and it's time for something new. Im thinking solo pred preferably something low maintenance and doesnt grow super slow. Im thinking some sort of wolf fish but i know there are so many cool predetors that i cant think of right now, any suggestions? Its got a 75 gallon to live in.


there aren't any other fresh water fishes besides an arowana that i would switch...
maybe snakeheads or gars,, dont know
but i no longer have my 5 piranhas now have an 18" silver arowana..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

As soon as my manny is gone..which looks to be really soon, Im gonna go out and get my ray. Let him chill for a while and then get him a paraya as soon as i find one.


----------

